# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مواسم الانتظار

## إيهاب الأمين

*وتكلت زرعي علي الرذاذ
ولا مرة من نبعك شرب
انهدّ حيل شعري العنيد
وانسدّ باب راحة القلب



مالك سقيتي الليل سهاد
وأنا صبري من صدك تعب
جرّحتِ قلبي المستكين 
ضيّعتِ من خطوي الدرب
ملت مواسمي الإنتظار
وما لاقي جرحي معاكي طب



كم ليكي أخلصت وصبح
جوايا ريدك مستتب
وكتبت فيك أجمل قصيد
ضاع شعري عنك وما كسب
خشيت براي في نار هواك
وأنا كنت قايلو هواك لعب


أنا كنت بحلم بالفرح
بس وضعي بي سببك خِرب
لازمني احساس الضياع
موجوع وحاتك ومنغلب
لا يوم شفق قلبك علي
لا مرة حالي عليك صعب
***هذه القصيدة تغنى بها من ألحانه المطرب عصام محمد نور

[youtube]http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=eAY1npdr1sw[/youtube]

*

----------


## acba77

*ياسلام علي الكلمات الحلوه
تسلم
                        	*

----------

